# Beretta NANO problem



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

On August 7 of 2020 I contacted BerettaUSA Customer Help and spoke with Dave Simmons. My Nano(purchased new by me) had been back to Beretta twice for failures to extract. They replaced the extractor and extractor spring twice, polished the feed ramp and chamber twice, replaced the barrel once and it continually failed to run 124gr NATO or any HP 115/124 grain carry ammo reliably. Dave Simmons said "we will issue a call tag and "Brian" will arrange for a different resolution aside from another repair. I ask what Brians last name was and was told "he's the only Brian we have. Just send it with a note attention to Brian". I got the call tag and packaged the Nano up wth everything it came with and shipped it to Beretta. They received it 8/19/2020. It has sat in status Awaiting inspection for 1.5 months, then the status changed to Awaiting parts? I suppose Beretta does not want to refund or replace the defective firearm. I'm thinking they will just keep it until I grow old waiting for them to do something and ask for it back then sell to some unsuspecting person. I will not do that. I've sent three emails to Customer Service and not received any response except "at this time and covid19 precautions, we are behind". Hog wash, when I sent it for repair the last time and they replaced the barrel it was June 2020 and the turn around was a few days. I'm not the only person that's been through this. One fella said Beretta had his NANO for 4 months(before the COVID!).
I've been shooting and carrying firearms on and off duty for decades. I tried getting this handgun to operate and had three of my partners shoot the gun also. I purchased 5 additional magazines and all 7 magazines produced failure to extract. I hope Beretta reads this. I have a 92 that has been 100% for years and thousands of rounds of 9mm of all configurations. Sgt Mike


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, if “awaiting parts”, is a replacement pistol, it is possible production runs are behind on complete pistols. 
Just sayin.

even In the line of work I’m in (orthotics and prosthetics), parts are in frequent delay.


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Maybe, maybe not. In this time of social distancing all we have remaining is "communication" lines. These folks are devoid of that entirely. Just a simple note saying we're working on it and I would be happy. If I didn't let folks know what I'm doing for them my boss would have my head and rightfully so. I always thought Ruger had their head buried in a dark place for a major firearms manufacturer but they let you know when delays happened. I was an FFL dealer, on the side, for 9 years. I'm just very disappointed as the NANO was going to replace another backup CCW gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just did a quick search on the internet, it seems like you're not alone with that particular issue. My guess is that it's the basic design of that particular pistol? You might want to see if you can get your money back?




*Beretta Nano issues | Springfield XD Forum*
www.xdtalk.com/threads/beretta-nano-issues.231480
Alright - I have read all about the Nano not liking 115gr rounds. I tried my luck and bought 900 rounds of 115 federal. I took it to the range today and had at least 15 FTEs out of about 50 rounds. I had no problems with the 127gr WWB though. So, I listed all of that federal on armslist since it... 
*Understanding Beretta Nano FTE issues | The High Road*
www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/...
As described by Nano owners, Beretta usually polishes the chamber and replaces the extractor and the spring so if someone will post pics of the new and old extractors and springs this might quickly explain the nature of FTE problems with Nano's. Some report zero problems with currently produced Nano's, I dunno the production date of my pistol ... 
*Beretta Nano - The Problem Child? | The High Road*
www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/beretta...
It's strange; Beretta's main page for pistols does not show the Nano yet when you click on a particular gun there's a link at the bottom of the page for the Nano. Maybe they've temporarily stopped selling them until the can find a fix for the problem.


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

I was hoping since Beretta customer service said they were going to address my issue without doing another repair that either a new gun or refund was in the works. It's going into the third month at the service facility in Md. I have little faith that much will transpire other than their saying all is good and sending the useless gun back. I cannot use a backup handgun that isn't 100% reliable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TinMan2 said:


> I was hoping since Beretta customer service said they were going to address my issue without doing another repair that either a new gun or refund was in the works. It's going into the third month at the service facility in Md. I have little faith that much will transpire other than their saying all is good and sending the useless gun back. I cannot use a backup handgun that isn't 100% reliable.


I hope for your sake that you can get a refund that you can use to buy a different gun. A 3 month wait is just unacceptable and yet you're still in limbo. But the big question is: When you do get the gun back, will you be able to trust it? It's highly unlikely that they will put a few hundred rounds out of it with several different types of ammo to ensure that all is good.


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Everything is just up in the air. I just had to vent and I used the Beretta forum in hopes it struck a cord with someone possibly viewing from Beretta. I guess that was pie in the sky thinking. I would have been happy if they had repaired the handgun and it had run. I will wait and wait and wait.......................


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You say it won't run 124 Nato or 115/124 HP. Does it run any ammo such as 115/124/147 FMJ or 115/124 FMJ? Just curious, if its an extractor issue it wont run anything properly. If it wont run 124 Nato its got a deeper problem. Ive heard that little gun is built around the .40cal and generally would like hotter ammo at first.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Back when I was searching for a new carry gun the clerk in a gun shop advised that I stay away from the Nano. Hearing that from the sells person leads me to believe Nano's are know to be problematic.
I had a HORRIBLE experience with Beretta CS over a PX4 that was totally unreliable. Beretta makes some good guns but seemingly the Nano ain't one of them. Maybe you can force a refund instead of a replacement.
Have you looked at Sig? Excellent product, excellent CS and no stinking time limit on warranty.

Sam


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

well denner/Sam: I tried all types of ammo 115gr Speer Lawman and Blazer brass Rem 115gr HP and a lot of different 124gr NATO(which most if not all new semi-auto 9mm's are designed around). The little gun makes no discrimination on disliking all of it. 
I opted to register the little gun the day I received it so Beretta is obligated to warranty for 3 years. I have a Glock 26 that I carry as a backup for the last decade. It has never failed to function with any 9mm ammo. I was just looking for something slimmer and they weigh pretty close to the same. I carried a revolver on duty many years and qualified double action. The NANO trigger reminds me of that double action trigger and I fired it superbly, when it ran. 
Anyway, I'm just waiting for Beretta to decide to contact me on this gun. Hopefully before I take a dirt nap!


----------



## Plunkit (Mar 17, 2020)

Interesting. My Nano was dependable with any ammo I tried.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes there are a lot of folks that had excellent results with their NANO. However I was not one of them. I purchased mine because of a guy that had 2. His daughter carrying one daily CCW. I'm probably more angry with Beretta and the way they have addressed my problem.......than the problem with the gun. I've purchased "lemons" before.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TinMan2 said:


> Yes there are a lot of folks that had excellent results with their NANO. However I was not one of them. I purchased mine because of a guy that had 2. His daughter carrying one daily CCW. *I'm probably more angry with Beretta and the way they have addressed my problem.......*than the problem with the gun. I've purchased "lemons" before.


Well that will give the Taurus fanatics something to crow about? I still wouldn't buy a Taurus.

That does suck though, any way you look at it they should make it right in a prompt and efficient manner. For a $400 or so gun they could lose thousand's in sales. Not a wise business decision, all it takes are a few disgruntled customers and the word gets around.

I own 4 Beretta's two are made in Gallatin, TN. I've read somewhere that they've had some personnel problems and a high turnover rate. It could be that whomever you're dealing with just doesn't give a shit?


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Exactly.......My 92 is Italian made and has been 100% for years, and I shoot a lot! The NANO was built in Tn. and is a 2019 build. You would think that a later build they would have the kinks worked out? Who knows.........................................


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TinMan2 said:


> Exactly.......My 92 is Italian made and has been 100% for years, and I shoot a lot! The NANO was built in Tn. and is a 2019 build. You would think that a later build they would have the kinks worked out? Who knows.........................................


The two Gallatin made guns that I have appear to be very well made guns. I bought the M9A3 this year and the Tomcat last year. When I bought mine I was unaware of issues with their Gallatin made guns. Mine were impulse buys, as I didn't do any research on them before I bought them. I figured since they were made by Beretta I couldn't go wrong?

After finding out about issues with Gallatin made guns I took mine completely apart to look for any manufacturing flaws. I couldn't find any. Which leads me to believe that they've resolved their manufacturing issues? Or it could be that I lucked out and bought two good one's.

If it is a poorly designed gun, which I suspect it may be then you'd think that they would have worked out the problems or dropped the line altogether? At any rate that does not excuse them for not taking care of you in a timely manner and leaving you hanging.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Had a Nano once, only ran about 100 rounds through it, but it ran okay. I traded it off...don't know what I was thinking when I bought it, but my hands are way to big to shoot that one right.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta has state of the art computers and automated machines that practically build a pistol with exact tolerances. The automated machines can change their own tooling and even make calls to managers at home if needed.



TinMan2 said:


> well denner/Sam: I tried all types of ammo 115gr Speer Lawman and Blazer brass Rem 115gr HP and a lot of different 124gr NATO(which most if not all new semi-auto 9mm's are designed around). The little gun makes no discrimination on disliking all of it.
> I opted to register the little gun the day I received it so Beretta is obligated to warranty for 3 years. I have a Glock 26 that I carry as a backup for the last decade. It has never failed to function with any 9mm ammo.
> 
> I was just looking for something slimmer and they weigh pretty close to the same. I carried a revolver on duty many years and qualified double action. The NANO trigger reminds me of that double action trigger and I fired it superbly, when it ran.
> Anyway, I'm just waiting for Beretta to decide to contact me on this gun. Hopefully before I take a dirt nap!


Is there any chance you are limp wristing the little pistol? I'd try running 147 grn ammo and hold the pistol as firm as you possibly can just for kicks. Might need some breaking in as well. Perhaps let someone else shoot it to see if it malfunctions. Does it cycle snap caps? The NANO was built around .40cal, might be a little to well sprung.

You really need to be an idiot to put out a pistol with issues when a fully automated machine has practically made the pistol for you. Those hillbillies in TN need to get on the ball if that's the case, this ain't moonshine making, this is pistol making..lol I have an ACCK MD 1993G and that pistol is simply amazing with over 20,000 rounds out of it.


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

It would be hard for 3-4 professional shooters to ALL limp wrist this gun. We all shoot guns from P32 KelTec through 10mm Glock and 1911’s. This gun has failed with everyone that’s fired it. 
As for machinery building the guns....I was a first responder at Toyota motor manufacturing in Buffalo WV for three years. The state of the art machines there had better than a 50% failure to meet specifications off the line. Machinery including computers are only as good as the programmers and materials fed in. My gun is a lemon, period


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

[QUOTE="denner, post: 711064, member: 18428"*]Beretta has state of the art computers and automated machines that practically build a pistol with exact tolerances.* The automated machines can change their own tooling and even make calls to managers at home if needed.

Is there any chance you are limp wristing the little pistol? I'd try running 147 grn ammo and hold the pistol as firm as you possibly can just for kicks. Might need some breaking in as well. Perhaps let someone else shoot it to see if it malfunctions. Does it cycle snap caps? The NANO was built around .40cal, might be a little to well sprung.

You really need to be an idiot to put out a pistol with issues when a fully automated machine has practically made the pistol for you. Those hillbillies in TN need to get on the ball if that's the case, this ain't moonshine making, this is pistol making..lol I have an ACCK MD 1993G and that pistol is simply amazing with over 20,000 rounds out of it.





[/QUOTE]
That's why I was kinda' surprised that there were issues with their Gallatin made guns? Many have complained that the quality was not as good as their Italian one's. I couldn't find any manufacturing defects on my two Gallatin guns. The other two I own were made in Accokeek, MD. All four are well made guns. However I never had the opportunity to compare them to their Italian counterparts.

That being said Beretta should have made it right for this gentleman in a timely manner. Preferably with a full refund of his money after failing to resolve the issue with his gun. Myself I'd rather get a refund so I could buy a different gun as I don't think that I could trust that particular model of gun.

The problem with subcompact semi auto's is timing because of the short travel and timing of the slide. Some model guns got it right and some didn't. The weight of the slide combined with the the recoil spring weight can affect the cycling time and overall function of the gun. From FTF's, FTE's and stovepipes. It's gotta be just right, there's not much of a margin for error. Especially as the recoil springs get weaker or takes a set. Larger guns can tolerate and still function with these slight changes up to a point as they do not affect the cycling to that great of a degree.


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Again........no limp wristing. I've tried +P and every gun I've fired with factory 124gr NATO has functioned. This handgun will NOT extract. They changed the extractor twice and the extractor spring TWICE. They polished the chamber and the feed ramp twice and replaced the barrel once and polished the chamber and feed ramp on that new barrel. The gun has had at a minimum 800 rounds thru it and it's failed to extract with all weights and power levels. I will not waste anymore ammo on this gun, if it is sent back. Many folks that have this handgun (NANO) have no problems, some do. I happen to be one of the "some do". If they send it back I will get with my local ATF agent and have it legally destroyed. I will not trade it or sell it off to some unsuspecting schmuck. I just wonder if Beretta really gives a rats A-- if anyone buys any of their guns. The folks I've dealt with seem complacent to sit back and ride the reputation bandwagon.
My 92 ate another 250 rounds of 3 different lots of NATO today without a hitch. So Beretta can make a formidable handgun that I can bet my life on. I hope they just don't sour a bunch of folks with poor service.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

denner said:


> Is there any chance you are limp wristing the little pistol?


I almost can't believe you even suggested the tired old _*Limp Wristing *_excuse on this one. 
I say 'almost' because well, Beretta fan boy speaks...


TinMan2 said:


> I hope they just don't *sour* a bunch of folks with poor service.


I've owned several Berettas that ran great for years and years. Then the one time I needed customer support for a new Beretta I was disappointed to learn that Beretta doesn't do customer support.
There are way too many gun makers out there that have courteous, helpful, competent CS departments that are ready and willing to make it right anytime a problem is found with one of their firearms, and with no stinking TIME LIMIT. 
I won't let another Beretta in my gun room... I may be a little sour on Beretta??? Lol

Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

desertman said:


> I just did a quick search on the internet, it seems like you're not alone with that particular issue. My guess is that it's the basic design of that particular pistol? You might want to see if you can get your money back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Beretta has been manufacturing the Nano for about 8-9 years and sold thousands of them. Typical internet type of bashing. In fact Masaad Ayoob actually did a article on the Nano and it turned out that there were actually very few Nano's with a problem. He visited the Beretta Manufacturing and the claims were grossly exaggerate.
Later Beretta came out with the Carry which is basically the same firearm but with a different grip. (Grips are interchangeable)They are exceptionally well made, robust built firearms, almost to the point of over built with more *4140 ordance steel *than most competitors and known for few moving parts. a great modular system that is easy to take down, easy to clean and if a part were to have to be replaced it would be very simple. And one of the mildest shooting Micro 9mm's out there.
Here is a fact. I own three of them. Actually gave one to my son. One now has almost 14,000 rds through it with all kinds of ammo and no issues. The other has about 3,000 rds and no issues, and my son's has almost 3500 no issues. And I will put this gun up against any Micro 9mm on the market.
By the way, I have shot thousands of rounds of Steel case ammo. The only issue is when the Steel case ammo is when the gun gets filthily with the ammo after many rounds and I get a hard extraction. I simply take a Que tip and clean out the feed ramp and keep on trucking.









I really hope the OP gets his gun back soon. It appears he likes the gun and enjoys shooting it. Getting a firearm back now may take awhile due the virus where many manufacturers are having a


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

*" and pistols where we could not replicate the failure* *"*

Funny,
That was the FIRST excuse I got from Beretta also.

Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

SamBond said:


> *" and pistols where we could not replicate the failure* *"*
> 
> Funny,
> That was the FIRST excuse I got from Beretta also.
> ...


Not a excuse. As a example, There is a lady at our club who said the same thing. Then she was showed the proper grip on the gun and now says she will never get rid of it. She loves the mild shooing. She does wonderfully at the bowling pin matches. She was limp wresting the gun at the beginning, she swore it was the gun. People say they do not do it but they do. I have seen this issue with many small 380's and 9mm's.
Also, The Nano has very strong recoil springs. A simple fix is to rack the slide and let the recoil springs take a set. Also some prone to limp wresting do better by putting the Carry grip on the Nano. The only other issue I have seen for new owners is when they are new and use very light cheap range ammo. That combined with limp wresting would cause the gun to malfunction.

Here is a video from all the way back in 2012. My results and opinions matched his on all three Nano's.






By the way, the Nano is now the APX carry. Same gun with new grip. A very good review on Guntest if interested.

https://www.gun-tests.com/handguns/pistols9/slim-line-9mm-contest-ruger-beretta-and-bond-arms-2/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Doesn't matter who built the gun , I have a 100% reliable fix. 
Works everytime. 
Trade it in, get rid of it, problem solved. 
Quick fix. !!


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeb Stuart said:


> cheap range ammo. That combined with *limp wresting* would cause the gun to malfunction.


And we're back to the tired old *Limp Wresting *excuse.
Pic just told us how to fix those things.

Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Like the guy that cursed Ruger over and over for his lousy SR9C. Constant problems. Easy fix when he simply stopped riding the slide. Or the guy that cursed his LCR for sights being off. Turned out, he just could not shoot a DA.
That said, there are guns of any manufacture's that can have a issue. It happens. And so easy to get rid of and move on as Pic said.
On the flip side is the great deal a person can get from a gun sent in and the manufacture could not replicate the issue and a new owner gets a great gun at a great price and it runs like a top
Guns are like shoes, There is no one gun that is a perfect fit for all. Just get another gun and move on if it is not the right one. Simple solution.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Like the guy that cursed Ruger over and over for his *lousy SR9C*


Bad example. 
I personally know of three SR9c's (one mine) that had fail to fire problems. Mine went back to Ruger two times. Ruger was happy to keep working on it but I lost all confidence in it and dumped it as soon as I got it back from Ruger the second time. Failing to fire was not the only problem those guns had. (SR40 and 45's too) Ruger wised up and dropped them from their lineup a long time ago. They are no more, a smart move on Ruger's part. 
One thing about Ruger, GREAT customer service. I probably could have talked them into buying me out of that _lousy SR9c _but I just moved on instead...

Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I still have a SR9C and still runs great. Invested in more magazines. They seem to have a large fan base. IMO and the opinion of others, possibly one of the best Semi-Auto's Ruger manufactured. Well built firearm. Before the Virus crap you could get a deal on one for about $250.00 which was a fantastic deal. 
Sorry you have had bad luck with some gun Sam. Hope you found one you like.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Hope you found one you like.


Sig Sauer.
They take care of their customers, as does Ruger. Anything man made can have problems. The difference is how the manufacturer handles it when it happens.
I've been a Ruger fan since the1970's. Along the way Ruger has stepped up EVERY time I needed customer support. I'm fairly new to Sig but they're also happy to help when needed. It's no wonder that I'm down on Beretta. The other guys (Sig, Ruger, Weatherby, T/C, Leupold, Vortex and more) kinda spoiled me in comparison.

Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

At present, I own 5 Rugers. Had 4 LCP's that just would not hold up to the amount of shooting I do. Got rid of a LC9S and LC9. I own 4 Beretta shotguns, Just gave my son my Benilli Ultra lite. I own 6 Beretta Pistols that have never needed any warranty work. All have run great from Day one. (one minor problem and they sent it back fixed in a week right to my door step)'
*Bottom line: You are happy, I am happy. Time to move on. *


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jeb Stuart said:


> At present, I own 5 Rugers. Had 4 LCP's that just would not hold up to the amount of shooting I do. Got rid of a LC9S and LC9. I own 4 Beretta shotguns, Just gave my son my Benilli Ultra lite. I own 6 Beretta Pistols that have never needed any warranty work. All have run great from Day one. (one minor problem and they sent it back fixed in a week right to my door step)'
> *Bottom line: You are happy, I am happy. Time to move on. *


Some gunmakers take a big hit in quality, when they move their manufacturing operations to other countries. Beretta did a good job.
The European quality takes a hit. IMO the quality never goes up. 
Keeping the quality constant is very difficult, Imo

Happy New Year my friend


----------

